# Any Mice breeders in Southampton?



## PaleGrayEyes (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi there, I've been looking for some mice for a while now and I was just wondering where the best place to get them from would be?
Should I go to a pet store or a Breeder? 
Are there any breeders you would recommend?
It would have to be in Southampton.

Thanks a lot


----------



## Crittery (May 2, 2011)

Rescue or breeder really, otherwise you might be supporting rodent farms. Scritches Rat and Rodent Rescue are in Southampton and are brilliant - I'm not sure they have mice in currently, but might know of a rescue that does.

If you have a look at The Mice are Nice Forums mouse trains can sometimes happen to get mice to you - and Southampton is an easy one, I go through there fairly often for a start 

Have you kept them before?


----------



## PaleGrayEyes (Jun 19, 2012)

Sorry, I'm new to all this... What's a mouse train?! aha 

I've already had a look as Scritches and sadly they don't have any in at the moment, although I suppose that really that's a good thing, I will keep checking back though. 

Thanks


----------



## Crittery (May 2, 2011)

ah yes sorry, it is a bit of an odd phrase! basically its where members pick up the mice and help move them across the country - there is a group of neutered male mice coming from Bristol soon, so they'll go to Scritches in Southampton then I'll pick them up as I'll be down that way then I've arranged to meet another member at a car boot further up Oxfordshire way then she'll be going to a pup near the final person's stop - etc it works out quite well!


----------



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

Mickelmarsh Mouse House is in Bristol and Georgia who runs it is a lovely person. There's some mice looking for homes on there. I'm not sure if transport could be arranged between there and Southampton but might be worth contacting her incase.

mickelmarshmouse


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi,

Mickelmarsh Mouse House often comes this way and may well be a better bet for mice as we rarely get them in here at Scritches


----------



## Jen194 (Dec 23, 2015)

Where can I get pet mice? Am in the North of Scotland and there don't seem to be any breedersup here.


----------

